
Parallax - open source scrolling parallax script for mobile and desktop browsers - gianlucaguarini
https://github.com/GianlucaGuarini/parallax
======
SNvD7vEJ
I don't get how this is considered good design. It certainly does not add to
the UX, not for me anyway.

But who am I to tell, I'm just a user, not a designer.

~~~
gianlucaguarini
whatever this means...

~~~
rawTruthHurts
This means that, as user, OP doesn't consider his opinion on the subject
qualified enough, despite being fluent in the use of web browsers, and being a
potential target for sites implementing this effect.

------
cwsx
Demo breaks, parallax script is 503'ing.

[https://rawgit.com/GianlucaGuarini/parallax/master/dist/Para...](https://rawgit.com/GianlucaGuarini/parallax/master/dist/Parallax.js)

Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 503 (OK)

~~~
gianlucaguarini
Does this happen also if you reload? Maybe rawgit.com was down for a while

~~~
cwsx
Nope, all fixed now (demo is working also).

------
pan69
Demo doesn't work for me.

Ubuntu, Version 44.0.2403.157 (64-bit)

[http://imgur.com/Rg3YaSl](http://imgur.com/Rg3YaSl)

~~~
gianlucaguarini
which browser are you using?

~~~
gauravs
Breaks for me on Chrome 45.0.2454.85 on Ubuntu as well. Runs fine on Firefox.

~~~
gianlucaguarini
hmm.. it's strange, it works in Chrome 45 on Mac and on Windows 10, 8, 7 (even
windows xp) Unfortunately I can not test it on Ubuntu but at this point I
doubt the problem is the OS. Sure you don't have any Chrome extension
installed that could block the execution of the script? Thanks for your
feedback anyway I will test it on Ubuntu asap

~~~
gauravs
Yep, don't think its an issue with any extensions as I tried in incognito mode
and there are no extensions enabled there.

~~~
gianlucaguarini
Thanks your feedback is really helpful for me, I opened an issue on the repo
hoping to verify it soon
[https://github.com/GianlucaGuarini/parallax/issues/2](https://github.com/GianlucaGuarini/parallax/issues/2)

------
wickedjust
So laggy on an iPhone 5S. I have a hard time believing this was optimised for
mobile.

~~~
gianlucaguarini
Another user reported completely the opposite
[https://twitter.com/syropian/status/645735377291096064](https://twitter.com/syropian/status/645735377291096064)
But I have tried my best I swear ;)

------
FabianBeiner
Is Parallax still used somewhere else than ThemeForest Templates?

~~~
gianlucaguarini
does twitter.com count also as ThemeForest theme?
[https://twitter.com/gianlucaguarini](https://twitter.com/gianlucaguarini)

~~~
FabianBeiner
No, but as one of those uncountable amount of sites that implemented it _when_
it was chic and sexy.

(This was btw. a real question, and I didn't want to smaller your work. The
script itself looks nice and works like a charm here, no doubt about that!)

~~~
gianlucaguarini
I kind of agree, but since there will be clients requiring this feature we can
not do a lot! I have tried my best to get a script enough flexible that will
help me (and I hope other devs) wasting hours to configure a smooth parallax
site

